
A Symbolic Analysis of Relay and Switching Circuits (1936) [pdf] - espeed
https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/11173/34541425-MIT.pdf
======
andars
And thus the boolean algebra entered digital circuit design. Shannon was such
a boss.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Yeah, I'd say Shannon's master thesis was the start of the modern computing
era.

~~~
olewhalehunter
or herald of a dark age of network technology (in no way am I insulting
Shannon)

there are problems that come up in web development that were solved by
electrical engineers 100 years ago

~~~
jpt4
Examples, if you please? I am very interested, as computer science (broadly
speaking) seems to be a field in which, with higher incidence than might be
expected, the ancients knew certain things better (or knew fewer worse things)
than the present.

~~~
chas
Not web development per se, but Clos Networks[0] were originally designed for
telephone systems and re-emerged in large datacenter networks[1].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clos_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clos_network)

[1]
[http://research.google.com/pubs/pub43837.html](http://research.google.com/pubs/pub43837.html)

------
espeed
Robert Gallager
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_G._Gallager](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_G._Gallager))
talk at MIT on Claude Shannon, "the most important master's thesis ever
written":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neA0NJNUEfM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neA0NJNUEfM)

------
Odenwaelder
Imagine the pain this guy went through when typesetting this thesis. All Hail
TeX!

